# Journal of a beginners attempt at hunting a coyote



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

Pre_ Entry:

Well With Rifle in hand and my distress call purchased and in hand i am preparing to set up and See if i am able to Bag this coyote who has been running off with my cats.

I went to the firing range and practiced my shots At 50-100yds(open sight/no scope). Did pretty well considering. At 50 yds my shots were all in the red(no bulleyes though) I am firing a little too the right(I have to work on my trigger squeeze as i think that i am pulling back a little and to the right which would account for my shots being to the right) I did suprisingly better @ 100yds. I hit the bullseye Twice(im proud of that,,at least i know that i still have good eyes and aim well enough for that distance)

Friday evening and Saturday early early morning is when i will set up my Ambush.

Weapon: A Marlin 882 SS .22 magnum
Ammo: Remington Rimfire Ballistic(soft tip)
Range from stand to target: 50-75yds
Terrain: Field clearing with surrounding cedar and live oak trees and some low level native grasses.

Well there it is Guys and Gals. PLEASE FEEL FREE to post in this Journal as well. Decent comments are very much Appreciated and again thanks to all who advised me in the other Thread. I will Post again Sometime this Saturday evening(23rd)
Cherokee White Boy.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Remember like a sniper one shot one kill


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

haha, I watched Sniper last night on HBO....."wait,,,,,wait,,,,wait,,,,,one shot, two kills"


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sniper 3 is out and much better than number 2...........


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I felt that 2 was a disgrace to the first one. I'll have to keep an eye out for the 3rd one.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Sniper 3 is out and much better than number 2...........


It would have to be .... couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I think both sequels are a disgrace to the first one. The second two there is about as much sniping footage as the passion of christ :roll: The first one has now become a classic though


----------



## Cherokee White boy (Apr 18, 2005)

with references to "Sniper" :-? but anyway.

Nothing to report so far. we had a cold front blow in last night so i will be back out there this evening doing it all over again. the moon is full now so i have some fairly decent lighting on the subject. 
i will report back when there is something valid to really report.

sincerely,,,CWB


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

keep after it!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

never saw sniper 1 or 2 but i saw 3 and wished i hadnt... it was the worst movie i had ever seen liek really.... it wasnt even real sniper action and going BACK to vietnam... the first time was real secand was just gay


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

cwb, would bait draw them in? I am feeding a den right now as I like them on the farm, but then I don't have cats. The pair of them will consume a 3rd of a deer in one night. These guys are conditioned now and have a tolerance.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Dick where are you getting a third of deer a night this time of year :lol:

How conditioned are they? How close can you get to them?

Get some pics and post them that would be something else to see!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

roadkills all over but a little ripe. Need to find a trailcam and there would be some great pics.


----------

